# 20" oder 22" Rahmengröße beim Radon Slide 140 7.0 ?



## Ahh_Ohh (17. September 2013)

20" oder 22" Rahmengröße beim Radon Slide 140 7.0 ?

Hallo zusammen, 

bin neu im Forum und möchte mich kurz vorstellen und eine Frage diskutieren. Bisher fahre ich ein Stahlrennrad von Koga-Miyata, und damit ab und zu aus Spass auch mal einen Triathlon. Vor kurzem bin ich in den Schwarzwald gezogen und nun möchte ich in die Berge fahren: 

- 1/2- bis 1-Tages-Touren, -Trails und -Abfahrten (generell Schwarzwald, aber auch Abfahrten/Parks wie Todtnau, Bad Wildbad, Schauinsland etc.)
- auch mal ein paar Tage im Sommer in den Alpen (Ischgl, Laax, etc.)
- prinzipiell Westweg und Alpencross
- Nicht so sehr interessieren mich: Sprünge

Ich habe mir überlegt das Radon Slide 140 7.0 anzuschaffen. Meine Körpergröße ist 186 cm, die Schrittlänge 94 cm. Wenn ich nach der  Körpergrößentabelle gehe kommt 20" raus. Wenn ich es nach  der Formel Schrittlänge x 0,226 berechne kommt 21,2 Zoll raus.  Es gibt aber nur 20" oder 22". Welchen Rahmen nehme ich jetzt?

Vielen Dank für Eure comments & viele Grüße.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. September 2013)

Nimm die 22"-er Rahmengröße, das passt bei Deinen Eckdaten besser. 

Ansonsten - bei Zweifeln dazu - 02225 8888 222 - da werden sie geholfen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. September 2013)

Bist Du sicher die Schrittlänge richtig gemessen zu haben ( ohne Schuhe ) und mit einer Wasserwaage zwischen den Beinen ? 186cm und 94cm ist nicht nur sehr lang, das ist ungewöhnlich extrem lang.


----------



## HelmutSoul (18. September 2013)

Ich fahr das Slide 140 10.0 in 20" und bin 1,87 m. Schrittlänge ist ca. 90 cm. Allerdings hab ich das Model von 2012. Soviel ich weiß ist es aber der gleiche Rahmen. War mir damals auch nicht sicher welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll, hab mich aber dann an der Aussage "wenn es sportlich sein soll, dann die kleinere Version" orientiert. Hab meine Entscheidung bezüglich der Rahmengröße nie bereut. Vor allem wenn es technisch anspruchsvoller wird möchte ich keinen größeren Rahmen.


----------



## Bayernmichi (20. September 2013)

Servus,
ich bin 188cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 91-92cm.
Ich habe mir auch ein 20" Slide 140 2012 rausgelassen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Größe. Zusätzlich dazu habe ich den 90mm Vorbau noch gegen deinen kürzeren 60mm ausgetauscht.

Bei mir geht vorallem der Spaß beim Biken vor. Somit wollte ich ein schön verspieltes, wendiges Bike haben.


----------



## Ahh_Ohh (15. Oktober 2013)

Guys, 

vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten. 

Die Schrittlänge habe ich nochmals nachgemessen, mit verschiedenen Metern, und man könnte auch auf eine SL von 93 cm abrunden wenn man nicht so an der WW zieht. Aber das wärs dann auch schon, hab eben lange Beene  

Habe mich bez. Rahmengröße nun noch nicht entschieden und muss mal sehen wie ich weiterkomme. 

Nochmals vielen Dank und VG.


----------



## yoger83 (15. Oktober 2013)

Mir geht es ähnlich beim Slide 130 bei fast gleichen Körpermaßen (188cm/92cm). 20" oder 22"?


----------



## HelmutSoul (15. Oktober 2013)

Ahh_Ohh schrieb:


> Guys,
> 
> vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten.
> 
> ...


 
Mit einer Schrittlänge von 93 cm oder mehr würd ich dir auf jeden Fall eine Probefahrt empfehlen. Bei der 20" Version wird der Sattel dann schon ein gutes Stück höher als der Lenker sein. Die minimale Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze sollte zwar noch eingehalten werden, allerdings kann es sein, dass du dich damit nicht wohl fühlst. Ich bin mit meinem Bike zwar sehr zufrieden, mehr Sattelüberhöhung möchte ich aber auch auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Toolkid (16. Oktober 2013)

HelmutSoul schrieb:


> ... Bei der 20" Version wird der Sattel dann schon ein gutes Stück höher als der Lenker sein. ...


In der 22" Version baut der Lenker weswegen höher?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Oktober 2013)

Das Steuerrohr ist bei der 22"-Version 150 mm lang, bei der 20"-Version 140 mm ... siehe http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a102683/slide-140-7-0.html ganz unten.


----------



## Toolkid (16. Oktober 2013)

Naja, "ein gutes Stück höher" ist das nicht. Zumindest nichts, was man nicht mit Spacern oder einem passendem Lenker ausgleichen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutSoul (16. Oktober 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Naja, "ein gutes Stück höher" ist das nicht. Zumindest nichts, was man nicht mit Spacern oder einem passendem Lenker ausgleichen könnte.


 
Mit dem "guten Stück" sind ja auch nicht die 10 mm Unterschied am Steuerrohr gemeint. Es geht mir darum, dass ich mit einer geringeren Schrittlänge schon eine gute Sattelüberhöhung habe. Wenn dann die Schrittlänge nochmal 3 cm länger ist, braucht man kein Geometrie-Experte zu sein, um zu wissen, dass die Sattelüberhöhung, bei gleicher Rahmengröße, zunehmen wird. 

Dass der 22" Rahmen hier viel weniger Sattelüberhöhung bietet habe ich ja nicht gesagt. Dazu fehlt mir der Vergleich. Scheinbar hast du das nur hineininterpretiert. Manchmal passt die Geo eines Models halt einfach nicht zum Körper. Da kann das Rad noch so gut sein.

Nicht falsch verstehen: Aufgrund der gleichen Körpergröße würde ich die 20" Variante empfehlen. Wegen der langen Beene aber eben nicht blind.


----------



## Ahh_Ohh (18. August 2015)

... nachdem der Thread amüsanterweise noch existiert zur Freude aller hier ein kurzes Update: Hatte die Anschaffung damals verschoben und mir vor ca. einem Jahr das Radon Slide 130 29 9.0 geholt, und zwar in der kleineren Größe 20", da ein 29er ja eh schon gross genug ist. Und - was soll ich sagen - die 20" passen mir hervorragend, ich bin überglücklich damit und fühle mich wie neu geboren. Das Rad ist pfeilschnell und meistert jeden Einsatz mit max speed, absolut wunderbar. Vielen Dank also an alle Mitdiskutierer und Tippgeber. 

Wie es natürlich so läuft (mag dem ein oder anderen vielleicht bekannt vorkommen), hatte ich natürlich keinen Schimmer, dass mich gerade komplexe Hochgebirgstouren und die entsprechenden Trail-Abfahrten so flashen würden. Vor dem Hintergrund würde mich interessieren, ob jemand schon mal ein 29er mit 160mm travel gefahren ist, z.B. das Specialized S-Works Enduro 29...


----------

